
Remove my password from lists so hackers won't be able to hack me - progval
https://github.com/danielmiessler/SecLists/pull/155
======
sundarurfriend
Just in case there are younguns here wondering about the hunter2 thing, it's
from an old IRC chat log:
[http://www.bash.org/?244321](http://www.bash.org/?244321)

